# New member is new.



## FlyBoy737 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey there! Just joined today and thought I'd try out the site so here's a little info about me: I'm a scale model builder and an aircraft lover who has enjoyed planes for a few years now and I have good knowledge of aircraft. I think I'll have a nice time around here as I love to look up new and/or weird planes and this forum seems to be a nice place to start. I build tanks but mostly in 1/35th but my major model subjects are planes and my current project is Italeri's 1/72nd Vickers Wellington Mk.1C and it's coming along good and I might just put up a thread of my build for it so look for that soon! Anyways glad to have joined as just cruising around the forum seems nice so don't let me down!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to ou dysfunctional family.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2013)

From Canader. 

Geo


----------



## FlyBoy737 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm liking the forum so far, I added a thread as I am looking for color photos of the Vickers Wellington interior. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2013)

WTF IS TF2?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FlyBoy737 (Jan 27, 2013)

Njaco said:


> WTF IS TF2?



TF2 is just a shortened way to say Team Fortress 2 which is a game I play alot and is the reason I don't build models as much as I should.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome from England. I doubt you'll have much luck finding colour shots of a Wellington interior (there's only 1 and a major part of one left), but there are some B&W shots in the Squadron Signal book, and I believe a couple of shots in the forum gallery.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2013)

FlyBoy737 said:


> TF2 is just a shortened way to say Team Fortress 2 which is a game I play alot and is the reason I don't build models as much as I should.



ok, thanks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome, eh.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 28, 2013)

G'day and welcome from Oz.

If you're interested I have a Warpaint Series No 10 book on the Wellington with some internal black and white pictures, loads of profiles and some drawings. PM me your email and details of what you would like and I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome to the zoo...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2013)

G'day and welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum from another newbie who builds 1/35 scale tanks as well as aircraft. There are some incredibly skilled modellers on this site (I'm not one of them), and some great tutorials.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 28, 2013)

FlyBoy737 said:


> *...the forum seems nice so don't let me down!*


We'll try our best, but I can't make any guarentees on Friday Saturday nights, or every third Wednesday of the month (holidays excluded) 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## J dog (Jan 28, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the zoo...


Lucky you dog.  well welcome aboard keep us posted on all your models! yes we are all wild animals here but thats us .8)


----------



## N4521U (Jan 28, 2013)

And another welcome from the land of fires and floods.


----------

